# Ipad envie d'achat frustré !



## Vladimok (28 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je voulais acheté un ipad 3 aujourd'hui sur Rouen, mais déception, impossible d'en trouver un.

Fnac, Darty, Boulanger minimun 3 semaines de délai et sans certitude, hallucinant et frustrant.

Je contacte apple, délai 15 jours, mais compté plutôt 3 semaines.

Je suis vraiment déçu ! ! ! !

Je ne sais vraiment pas où m'en procuré un. Je compté vraiment sur l'achat en magasin pour profiter des 15 jours "de satisfait ou remboursé" au cas où .......


----------



## Max1375 (28 Avril 2012)

Je te rassure même problème dans le sud de la France 
tu ne trouves que des versions 16 GO
j'ai téléphoné à une enseigne bien connue en 5 lettres pour un achat en vpc ce sera dispo mi-mai
et à mon avis seuls ceux qui auront acheté en précommande maintenant seront livrés à la mi mai 
moi je laisse passer le pont je verrai en milieu de semaine prochaine pour la précommande


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2012)

Bah faut juste attendre


----------



## Chrone (28 Avril 2012)

Je viens d'avoir le mien (sur Lille) mais c'est vrai qu'il n'y en avait pas à la FNAC, pas à l'APR et que j'ai du faire 3 boulanger différents pour trouver mon joujou. 

Bon courage pour ta quête, mais cela en vaut la peine ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voulais acheté un ipad 3 aujourd'hui sur Rouen, mais déception, impossible d'en trouver un.
> 
> ...



Et après on se moque des gens qui ont fait la queue le premier jour...


Il ne te reste plus qu'à commander en ligne, et à patienter... C'est encore le moyen le plus rapide et sûre de l'avoir (chez Apple)...


----------



## Vladimok (29 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Et après on se moque des gens qui ont fait la queue le premier jour...
> 
> 
> Il ne te reste plus qu'à commander en ligne, et à patienter... C'est encore le moyen le plus rapide et sûre de l'avoir (chez Apple)...



Je préférerai acheté en magasin (fnac par ex) c'est plus pratique pour un echange en cas de problème.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Je préférerai acheté en magasin (fnac par ex) c'est plus pratique pour un echange en cas de problème.





Il ne te reste donc plus qu'à attendre.... Les appels store sont les plus rapides pour l'approvisionnement (ils sont prioritaires). Si il y en a un près de chez toi tu peut leur demander l'heure de livraison, et passer à cette heure tous les jours pour vérifier si ils en ont reçu, et être le,premier sur le,coup...


Quelques jours devraient suffire...


----------



## Vladimok (12 Mai 2012)

Ipad 3 toujours pas disponible, Fnac, boulanger, darty.
Apple Store donne 7 jours de délai, mais qu'en on les contacts, il précise qu'il vaut mieux compté sur 3 semaines.


Alors j'hésite à acheter un iPad 2 (car je trouve l'attente longue) et je lis que l'ipad 3 rencontre des problème.  Mais es le bon choix ??????


----------



## subsole (12 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 
Un de mes amis a commandé un _iPad3 64Go_  à la Fnac, chaque fois c'était la même chanson "dans une semaine votre iPad sera là", deux mois plus tard il a fini (enfin) par annuler (remboursement) sa commande, il a reçu le sien par l'Apple Store en un peu moins de 10 jours.
D'ailleurs, en ce moment tous les iPads sont disponibles en 7 jours ouvrables. 

====> http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_ipad/family/ipad/select_ipad


----------



## Vladimok (12 Mai 2012)

Oui 7 jours ouvrable affiché, mais quand on les contacts, il faut plutôt compter 3 semaines nous disent-ils sur le "tchat".


Alors j'hésite à acheter un iPad 2 (car je trouve l'attente longue) et je lis que l'ipad 3 rencontre des problème.  Mais es le bon choix ??????


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2012)

Je n'ai pas de problème avec mon iPad 3


----------



## subsole (12 Mai 2012)

C'est toi qui décide, mais à mon avis, même 3 semaines d'attente sont sont mieux que ""demain"" X100 par la Fnac  (ça fait """déjà""" 15 jours que tu as commandé à la Fnac). :rateau:

D'autre part, je n'acheterais pas une Ipad 2 (à moins d'être fan d'Apple au point de les aider à vider leurs vieux stocks ^^) alors que le nouveau modèle est sorti, en cherchant sur les forums tu trouveras toujours des "problèmes" sur tous les types iPad (1/2/3).


----------



## Vladimok (12 Mai 2012)

Je n'ai pas encore commandé.
Mais c'est sur qu'a la Fnac, darty, boulanger toujours le même discours. Commandez, vous l'aurai dans 3 jours, mais cela n'arrive pas.


Alors j'hésite à acheter un iPad 2 (car je trouve l'attente longue) et je lis que l'ipad 3 rencontre des problème.  Mais es le bon choix ??????


----------



## subsole (12 Mai 2012)

vladimok a dit:


> alors j'hésite à acheter un ipad 2 (car je trouve l'attente longue) et je lis que l'ipad 3 rencontre des problème.  Mais es le bon choix ??????




  => Non


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2012)

Là c'est plus clair comme réponse


----------



## subsole (12 Mai 2012)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Là c'est plus clair comme réponse



C'est ce que je me disais également. ^^


----------



## daffyb (12 Mai 2012)

subsole a dit:


> ()
> D'autre part, je n'acheterais pas une Ipad 2 (à moins d'être fan d'Apple au point de les aider à vider leurs vieux stocks ^^) alors que le nouveau modèle est sorti, en cherchant sur les forums tu trouveras toujours des "problèmes" sur tous les types iPad (1/2/3).



et pourtant, c'est certainement ce que je vais faire !
pourquoi ?
1/ le meilleur APN, je n'en aurais pas l'utilité
2/ un meilleur écran soit, c'est un bon point, mais ça entraine des inconvénients
3/ le "nouvel" iPad 2 (version 2.4) a une meilleure autonomie, chauffe moins, est moins épais, moins cher et est *plus rapide* (hors partie graphique)

L'iPad 3 n'est qu'un iPad 2 avec un écran rétina et un meilleur APN. C'est tout ! Le processeur central est le même, il n'y a que la partie graphique qui est boostée pour prendre en charge 4 fois plus de pixels.


----------



## subsole (12 Mai 2012)

il y aurait au moins une autre différence importante à mes yeux, la RAM . (sans compter la taille et le poids, ou la "4G" qui ne sert pas dans nos contrées)
L'iPad 3 aurait 1Go de RAM, c. à d.  deux fois plus de Ram que l'iPad 2
_"La vitesse générale de l'appareil devrait être améliorée et pour donner un exemple encore plus concret, vous devriez pouvoir utiliser plus d'onglets dans Safari sans devoir les recharger à chaque fois." (....)
"Pour alimenter tous ces pixels, Apple a amélioré le c&#339;ur de sa tablette. Le nouveau SoC (système sur puce) Apple A5X conserve un processeur double-c&#339;ur, comme sur l'iPad 2, mais ajoute une puce graphique à quatre c&#339;urs bien plus puissante. Il s'agit sans doute d'une puce PowerVR SGX543MP4 d'Imagination, la même qui équipe aussi la PS Vita de Sony. Selon Apple, le nouvel iPad est en tout cas deux fois plus puissant que l'ancienne génération." (...) 
et "Plus de puissance, mais une autonomie maintenue"_
Pour en savoir plus  => Source
Mais je ne suis pas un connaisseur, je lui préfère un MB ou un MBP, pour moi l'iPad n'est qu'un gros iPhone en plus encombrant et ""beaucoup moins pratique pour téléphoner"" ;-). 

Certes, l'iPad 2 est moins cher, mais à la revente lorsque le 4 arrivera, tu en tireras également moins (voir pas grand-chose/rien) puisque deux générations de retard, il sera totalement dépasser. (un peu comme l'iPad 1 en ce moment)


----------



## daffyb (12 Mai 2012)

subsole a dit:


> il y aurait au moins une autre différence importante à mes yeux, la RAM . (sans compter la taille et le poids, ou la "4G" qui ne sert pas dans nos contrées)
> L'iPad 3 aurait 1Go de RAM, c. à d.  deux fois plus de Ram que l'iPad 2
> _"La vitesse générale de l'appareil devrait être améliorée et pour donner un exemple encore plus concret, vous devriez pouvoir utiliser plus d'onglets dans Safari sans devoir les recharger à chaque fois." (....)
> _


_
Soit, mais ce n'est pas ce qui ressort des différents benchs au niveau de la vitesse générale



			"Pour alimenter tous ces pixels, Apple a amélioré le cur de sa tablette. Le nouveau SoC (système sur puce) Apple A5X conserve un processeur double-cur, comme sur l'iPad 2, mais ajoute une puce graphique à quatre curs bien plus puissante. Il s'agit sans doute d'une puce PowerVR SGX543MP4 d'Imagination, la même qui équipe aussi la PS Vita de Sony. Selon Apple, le nouvel iPad est en tout cas deux fois plus puissant que l'ancienne génération." (...)
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

2 fois plus puissant ne signifie pas 2 fois plus rapide ! Il faut stocker et gérer 4 fois plus de pixels ! donc plus de RAM utilisée pour la partie graphique et un besoin plus important de puissance pour gérer l'écran rétina.



			et "Plus de puissance, mais une autonomie maintenue"
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_


> Pour en savoir plus  => Source
> Mais je ne suis pas un connaisseur, je lui préfère un MB ou un MBP, pour moi l'iPad n'est qu'un gros iPhone en plus encombrant et ""beaucoup moins pratique pour téléphoner"" ;-).


Ta source date du jour de la sortie de l'iPad 3 !
Tout est uniquement écrit par rapport à des suppositions et par rapports aux infos Apple.
Regarde plus du cotés des vrais tests.


> Certes, l'iPad 2 est moins cher, mais à la revente lorsque le 4 arrivera, tu en tireras également moins (voir pas grand-chose/rien) puisque deux générations de retard, il sera totalement dépassé. (un peu comme l'iPad 1 en ce moment)


Sauf comme expliqué au dessus. L'iPad 3 n'est q'un iPad 2 légèrement boosté, mais loins d'être plus performant ! Sinon, il vaut mieux attendre le 4 où là on devrait avoir réellement un nouvel iPad avec un A6. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------

et hop : http://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-iPad-3-benchmark-tests_id28266


----------



## Vladimok (12 Mai 2012)

C'est quand même extraordinaire que personne n'est d'accord pour un même produit.

Donc pour ceux qui n'ont jamais eu iPad vaut-il mieux l'iPad 2 ou le iPad 3 ?


----------



## subsole (12 Mai 2012)

Ma "philosophie" est la suivante :
- Si tu possèdes déjà un iPad 2, et que  les nouveautés de l'ipad 3  ne t'intéressent pas, c. à d.  en gros l'écran Rétina 2048x1536 et nouvelle unité graphique de l'iPad 3 (pour l'ipad 2 1024x768), la RAM supplémentaire 1Go pour l'iPad 3 (pour moi c'est plus important), l'appareil photo  5 mégapixels  (contre 0,7 pour l'iPad 2, c'est vraiment merdique), tu restes sur ton iPad 2.
- Si tu n'as pas d'iPad, tu prends le dernier modèle, au moment de l'achat, en ce moment le 3, si et si tu attends un an le 4. 
La revente n'en sera que plus aisée et plus "profitable".


----------



## fred et sylvie (12 Mai 2012)

il y en a des ipad 3 sur Darty.com:
http://www.stockdispo.com/ipad-3.html


----------



## Vladimok (12 Mai 2012)

fred et sylvie a dit:


> il y en a des ipad 3 sur Darty.com:
> http://www.stockdispo.com/ipad-3.html



Désolé, mais information erroné. Aujourd'hui aucun stock chez boulanger, fnac, darty. Uniquement sur commande, délai fixe inconnu !

Je trouve cela lamentable de la part de Apple, de sortir un produit technologique, et de ne pas pouvoir en assurer la distribution.


----------



## fred et sylvie (13 Mai 2012)

j'ai eu mon 32go + 4g en 24h pour une commande avant midi chez darty.com la semaine dernière et il est toujours dispo là

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------




Vladimok a dit:


> Désolé, mais information erroné. Aujourd'hui aucun stock chez boulanger, fnac, darty. Uniquement sur commande, délai fixe inconnu !
> 
> Je trouve cela lamentable de la part de Apple, de sortir un produit technologique, et de ne pas pouvoir en assurer la distribution.



si, aujourd'hui, dipsos en 24h ouvrable, mais uniquement sur les site internet de ces enseignes.
Cela permet d'être livré rapidement et de bénéficier de la garantie de ces magasins.
De tout façon, c'est la seule solution pour avoir des ipad de grande capacité rapidement


----------



## SteamEdge (13 Mai 2012)

T'as été voir chez le revendeur Apple rue de la république ?


----------



## Vladimok (13 Mai 2012)

SteamEdge a dit:


> T'as été voir chez le revendeur Apple rue de la république ?



Oui je l'ai connais bien, et je n'acheter pas chez eu. Pourquoi :

- Il n'applique pas les 14 jours d'échanges ou remboursement en cas de problème.
- Et si problème dans les 14 jours, il échange contre un même produit ayant déjà servi.

Et sans compté les autres problèmes de ce magasin ..........

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------




fred et sylvie a dit:


> j'ai eu mon 32go + 4g en 24h pour une commande avant midi chez darty.com la semaine dernière et il est toujours dispo là
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------
> 
> ...



Mais darty applique t-il les 14 jours d'échanges internet en magasin ?


----------



## SteamEdge (13 Mai 2012)

Tu pourrais développer ? En générale je passe par l'Apple Store mais sa m'arrive d'acheter des bricoles chez eux, donc s'ils tiennent pas la route que je le sache. ^^


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Mai 2012)

Attention, il est interdit de dire du mal d'un commerçant... Il pourrait se retourner contre le forum et les attaquer pour diffamations... J'imagine que c'est interdit par la charte, comme pour beaucoup de forums...


----------



## Vladimok (13 Mai 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Attention, il est interdit de dire du mal d'un commerçant... Il pourrait se retourner contre le forum et les attaquer pour diffamations... J'imagine que c'est interdit par la charte, comme pour beaucoup de forums...



Je ne savais pas.
Pourtant cela serait bien d'avoir des avis sur des commerçants pour évité des problèmes.
Donc je ne dirais rien, sauf que pour certain gros achats ET réparations il y a d'autres solutions que cette endroit.
Une info que j'avais mis il y a quelques temps:
http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/actimag-rouen-1013932.html


----------



## cowpilot (13 Mai 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> C'est quand même extraordinaire que personne n'est d'accord pour un même produit.
> 
> Donc pour ceux qui n'ont jamais eu iPad vaut-il mieux l'iPad 2 ou le iPad 3 ?


Le trois sans hésiter. L'écran du deux est relativement quelconque, mais le 3 c'est whoua. Si tu fais de la vidéo du montage  cela n'a rien à voir (export en 1080p). Si tu lis des ibooks aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Mai 2012)

cowpilot a dit:


> Si tu fais de la vidéo du montage  cela n'a rien à voir (export en 1080p).



encore une fois, sans un écran calibré, impossible de faire du montage sérieusement... l'écran peut faire 1 Milliard de pixels, ou 3 pixels, pas de différence: les couleurs de la vidéo / photos ne seront pas fidèles et donc inutilisable...

Un bon écran, c'est l'un des maillons les plus importants d'une chaine graphique... L'ipad est inutilisable pour ça (que ce soit le 1, le 2, ou le 3...). Il le sera le jour ou on pourra modifier le profil colorimétrie (et le jour ou son gammut sera un peu meilleur que celui d'aujourd'hui...).


----------



## Dadaz (14 Mai 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> encore une fois, sans un écran calibré, impossible de faire du montage sérieusement... l'écran peut faire 1 Milliard de pixels, ou 3 pixels, pas de différence: les couleurs de la vidéo / photos ne seront pas fidèles et donc inutilisable...
> 
> Un bon écran, c'est l'un des maillons les plus importants d'une chaine graphique... L'ipad est inutilisable pour ça (que ce soit le 1, le 2, ou le 3...). Il le sera le jour ou on pourra modifier le profil colorimétrie (et le jour ou son gammut sera un peu meilleur que celui d'aujourd'hui...).




Il suffit de calibrer son écran avec une sonde, comme sur un PC.
http://www.nikonpassion.com/calibration-des-couleurs-sur-ipad-avec-datacolor-spydergallery/


----------



## Gz' (14 Mai 2012)

Si t'avais commandé ton iPad sur l'apple store le jour de ton premier post , tu serais déjà en train de l'utiliser. Là maintenant.


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Mai 2012)

Gz' a dit:


> Si t'avais commandé ton iPad sur l'apple store le jour de ton premier post , tu serais déjà en train de l'utiliser. Là maintenant.



 Tout à fait


----------



## fred et sylvie (14 Mai 2012)

> Mais darty applique t-il les 14 jours d'échanges internet en magasin ?



10 jours daprès leur CGV sur le site darty.com


----------



## Vladimok (14 Mai 2012)

Gz' a dit:


> Si t'avais commandé ton iPad sur l'apple store le jour de ton premier post , tu serais déjà en train de l'utiliser. Là maintenant.



Je sais, mais je n'aime pas commander ce genre de produit via internet.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2012)

Dadaz a dit:


> Il suffit de calibrer son écran avec une sonde, comme sur un PC.
> http://www.nikonpassion.com/calibration-des-couleurs-sur-ipad-avec-datacolor-spydergallery/



je connais cette solution, mais elle ne fonctionne pas... datacolor n'étaolnne pas l'écran, il utilise une application qui sera étalonnée... C'est un peu différent... En fait tu branche la sonde sur ton ordinateur, mais tu la poses sur ton ipad... Tu réalises le profil, et celui-ci est transmis à une application qui te permet de visualiser les images...

mais ce profil n'est pas utilisable dans les autres applications (de retouche en fait). donc c'est assez inutile...

je posséde une sonde spider pour l'étalonnage de mes écrans, et j'aurai été séduit... Mais n'oublions pas un autre paramètre important: le Gammut de l'écran... Je n'ai pas fait le test, mais sachant qu'un écran à Gammut étendu peut couter le prix de plusieurs Ipad largement, je n'imagine pas que l'écran de l'Ipad est un gammut très large...

Quand on voit la catastrophe que sont la plupart des écrans grand publique en terme de gammut, j'ai peur que celui de l'ipad ne soit complètement inutilisable en photo...


----------



## Vladimok (16 Mai 2012)

Comment savoir si l'on a acheter un new iPad par rapport à un iPad 2 ?

Merci


----------



## Vladimok (16 Mai 2012)

Mise à part l'écran, la façon de le reconnaitre. (Je n'avais pas précisé).


----------

